# How was rehearsal night?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We had two singers in the band! A male and a female! The male singer has been with us for 3 rehearsals and the other female singer has been with us since the beginning. She has been wanting to do the music that appeals to her which is very girly and a little C & W which quite frankly is not the stuff we want to play, like, Led Zepplin, Van Halen and AC/DC! Sid the male singer has a really powerful, kick ass voice which I guess made her feel intimidated. He has a really amazing voice! Last rehearsal he sang quite a few songs and the female singer threw a hissy fit tantrum because she didn't get to sing many of her songs. She sent me a very nasty text saying that I should of been honest with her from the get go about inviting this male singer to try out for the band. She accused me of wanting to get rid of her and replace her with Sid. That didn't even dawn on my mind. She texted the rhythm guitar player and tore a strip off of him too! She said a few nasty things about the other members of the band. What a drama queen! I told her to quit the drama antics and she just snapped on me. She tried to get me to play the drama game with her via texting and I just said, "have a nice day"! I didn't fall for her BS. She's gone and now there is no drama and no tension and we can get back to doing what we love to do, playing the songs we love to play without the petty BS going on an making everyone feel uneasy! I can't be bothered with people like this! They just suck all the life juices out of you!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Welcome back!

I think we quoted movies last practice.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I think we quoted movies last practice.



Thanks Budda! How was your tour? Any videos?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's amazing how bands morph over a certain time period! Our drummer quit last rehearsal! It's not really as bad as I thought it might be! I needed to think logically and not let my emotions rule! The rhythm guitar player is one helluva kick ass drummer. He said he would play drums. He's actually better than the original drummer! So much more aggressive and energetic!

I put an add on Kijiji for a drummer and 3 people replied. I just got back 3 replies tonight saying that they have over extended themselves in other projects and they have to decline. I thanked them for their honesty! I had my fingers crossed. All is not lost though! I just have to find another guitar player which seems to be easier than finding another drummer.

We are going to try a cover of AC/DC's You shook me all night long! I have the solo finally wrapped up and bagged after what seemed like endless nights of practicing the same stuff over and over again!. My poor family must of heard the solo about 500 times over the course of the last couple of days! I am so excited about this and am really looking forward to this upcoming rehearsal!

I have to tell you that last rehearsal we played Comfortably numb by Pink Floyd. I played the solo and everyone was shocked. I felt like my fingers were on autopilot! The best cover I have ever played of a Gilmour solo ever! I surprised myself! I didn't play it exact but my timing was almost perfect! Everyone got up and clapped for me. Nothing like a standing O to make one swell with pride! We started recording everything we do now. It's such a good way of picking out those little imperfections that take away from the song!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

Lola said:


> The best cover I have ever played of a Gilmour solo ever! I surprised myself!


Don'cha just love that feeling?
goosebumps.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey that sounds like things will work out for the better. if the singer won't do the material, she's useless, no matter how talented. there are plenty of bands out there doing what she'd rather do, now she can be happier doing that instead.

we continue to show up for practice but i am starting to see them become less effective. i need to figure out a way for us to focus more, and i need to work a little harder on finishing songs we started and didn't entirely finish. being off so much has improved my guitar skills a fair bit. a double edged sword, i guess. we're ready to record several songs, but i don't have the $$ right now to pay my share of the costs. 
last night we had some technical glitches. that makes it feel like a real band for me. darren's acoustic had problems, massimo finally got the extra tom he's been waiting for, cathy's bass had a broken wire. they kept cuttin my solo short last night in one of our songs. it's only 16 bars, they need to pay better attention. at one point, i just continued the solo right over the early arrival of the verse. our bass player was laughing till her face was red


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

No rehearsals for me. It's been a while since I'm not in a band. After the last fiasco with the band I was in, I seem to enjoy having my weekends free from rehearsals. At least for now.

@Lola, you should've gotten rid of the female singer a long time ago. I remember you telling us about her. Sorry to hear about the drummer but you said your other guitar player is good enough to be your drummer, so if I were you guys, I'd stick to him and look for a rhythm guitar player. Which for me is a lot easier to find. Also, people who come in as rhythm guitar players are usually cool and don't have much of an ego unlike regular guitar players. hahahaha

And good for you that the band appreciates your playing. Do you guys have a gig lined-up?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> .. i don't have the $$ right now to pay my share of the costs.


I can't recall if it's you or another forum member who owns an Ibby Moderne.
If it's you, I'll buy it to help you out with your finances. lol.



Chito said:


> .. your other guitar player is good enough to be your drummer, so if I were you guys, I'd stick to him and look for a rhythm guitar player.


I'd go that route too, if he's cool with that.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah I recall the whole "singer" thread too. Her leaving was inevitable. It's a shame that it had to be in this manner though. In the end, you can't make people enjoy songs they just don't enjoy. Everyone will be happier in the end.

I had a similar experience with a band recently. I LOVE learning new material, just about ANY new material, but I had to really sit down and think whether I wanted to play their (kinda) lame (to me) set list 300 times after the initial interest of learning new material wore off. The answer was no. That coupled with the fact that the few suggestions I made for some new material (off their own "maybe" list) got blown off pretty much sealed the deal. Well, those 2 reasons and the fact that the singer was a bit diva-ish.

You've GOTTA surround yourself with people who dig the same stuff and are there for the same reasons. Getting together and having some fun playing some music just SHOULDN'T be that much work.

Side note, I recall you talking about coming to Riff Wrath this year. Part 1 is next Saturday.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah I recall the whole "singer" thread too. Her leaving was inevitable. It's a shame that it had to be in this manner though. In the end, you can't make people enjoy songs they just don't enjoy. Everyone will be happier in end!
> 
> 
> Side note, I recall you talking about coming to Riff Wrath this year. Part 1 is next Saturday.


The weird thing was that last rehearsal the female singer kept on interrupting our rehearsal and dragging me outside in the hallway saying she needed to have a word with me. Everything she was telling me was just so petty. I just told her the last time she dragged me out, I said "speak up for yourself! Tell the whole band the problems you're having with us!" The last half hour of practice was dedicated to a meeting about discussing our future! I unfortunately had to leave at 10 on the dot as I had a ride waiting for me! Apparently I didn't really miss anything as the singer just acted in a highly childish way and bating people into trying to start an argument! Next day I got bombarded with texts from the bass and rhythm player saying this was just too much drama. They asked me if this was the reason that the drummer quit. I said, "no it wasn't" which was the absolute truth! The drummer quit for the simple fact is that she wanted to be on her own musical journey and play the music that mad sense to her. But c'mon after being with us for 10 months. She should of left sooner as well!

Long story short. I can't make to Riff Wrath because something came up unexpectedly that I have to attend and if I don't the consequences I will have to pay would definitely not worth it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> If it's you, I'll buy it to help you out with your finances. lol.


You are a very noble gentleman! You are a very rare breed!

I will make a small donation towards the cause as well!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i did own an artist but no moderne. they are cool guitars, but i'm not that guy. i do know a member here who has a dillion one that's pretty nice...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> i do know a member here who has a *dillion* one that's pretty nice...


I think you're right.
Don't want to mention his name in case someone starts pestering him.
It was at the Hard Rock meet n' greet a few years back?
I do know of a Gibson reissue (1 of 32) for $2K.
Too rich for me.



Lola said:


> I will make a small donation towards the cause as well!


Aw .. you're such a sweetheart.
It stays in my possession though.
You can have visitation rights. lol.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I think you're right.
> Don't want to mention his name in case someone starts pestering him.
> It was at the Hard Rock meet n' greet a few years back?



that's the guy!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Thanks Budda! How was your tour? Any videos?


We should have a bunch on our facebook page.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

That sucks, @Lola

My last rehearsal was bittersweet. It's the last time we'll all rehears together. We've been going strong for almost 2 years now. Best band I've ever played with. They make me reach high every time and it's wonderful. Just a great group of musicians and people all around. We're losing our signer to New Orleans -- he's following his long-time girlfriend out there while she attends grad school. We've got one, big blow-out gig happening next Friday. Lots of songs. Lots of guests joining us. It'll be great and it'll suck all at the same time.

I don't know what to tell you about your singer situation but life's too short to surround yourself with assholes. You should hang with people who love you the way you love them.

Last picture of us together in the dump we rent in Redwood City to rehearse in:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BGqa5hos57r/

We had a pretty good warm-up a week and half ago.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

iaresee said:


> That sucks, @Lola
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to tell you about your singer situation but life's too short to surround yourself with assholes. You should hang with people who love you the way you love them.


No more playing shit I don't want to! I am really not your Jessie J type of person! Playing her song Domino was fun at the beginning. Something a little different but quite frankly this isn't really my style of music! Now we can play dirty, rotten rock, face melters! ~ lol I think we lost a lot of time that was wasted on the singers song choices! Just have to keep moving forward! Nothing else one can do!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

Lola said:


> No more playing shit I don't want to! I am really not your Jessie J type of person! Playing her song Domino was fun at the beginning. Something a little different but quite frankly this isn't really my style of music! Now we can play dirty, rotten rock, face melters! ~ lol I think we lost a lot of time that was wasted on the singers song choices! Just have to keep moving forward! Nothing else one can do!


I'd tell her that: we're not musically compatible. Ain't working out, sorry. Pull the band-aid off fast.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lola said:


> No more playing shit I don't want to! I am really not your Jessie J type of person! Playing her song Domino was fun at the beginning. Something a little different but quite frankly this isn't really my style of music! Now we can play dirty, rotten rock, face melters! ~ lol I think we lost a lot of time that was wasted on the singers song choices! Just have to keep moving forward! Nothing else one can do!


Honestly though. There needs to be a middle ground. Sure, I would agree with not playing a set list of songs you hate, but you've GOTTA throw the other people your playing with a bone every now and then.

@iaresee absolutely LOVED that song choice. I haven't heard Brown Eyed Women in AGES. I've got a great version by the Dead that I've listened to a zillion times. Sounds like that's the version you're working off of.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Honestly though. There needs to be a middle ground. Sure, I would agree with not playing a set list of songs you hate, but you've GOTTA throw the other people your playing with a bone every now and then.


We did! She chose Knocking on Heavens door, Something to talk about, Domino and Joan Jett! It's not like we didn't let her have a choice. She had 4 songs that were fun to play! 

It's not that I hated her choices it's just that they were a in a style I didn't want to play! We went from Back in Black to a Shania Twain song. Big difference!

Drama! Who needs this crap?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> @iaresee absolutely LOVED that song choice. I haven't heard Brown Eyed Women in AGES. I've got a great version by the Dead that I've listened to a zillion times. Sounds like that's the version you're working off of.


Yea, we pull a bunch of our stuff from the Dead's playbook.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I never really enjoyed listening to Pink Floyd. Just so depressing. Now that I am learning to play the solos to Comfortably numb it's really enjoyable. I find that I am really able to express what I feel because of the tempo of this song. I can get right in the moment of playing and it feels so right.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Pink Floyd is great...in small doses.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Nah. You gotta go all out with them.
Especially 'Animals'. Cranked. Through the headphones.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If I listened to too much Floyd I'm SURE the subliminal messages would force me to open my wrists.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Nah, that's Ozzy and other Metal bands.
Don't you read any christian news? lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Pink Floyd is great...in small doses.



I agree! I never listened to them because my mood would always change to negative and depressed. This I think would be the only song I would learn of theirs! Because I can't shred because of my speed, Gilmore's guitar solos are aptly suited for me! The solos aren't hard, it's just a lot to remember along with the other three solos that I am learning. 
I bought Song surgeon which definitely helps to eliminate mistakes from transcribing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I have been talking to the other guitar player in the band. Now that the female singer is gone, YEAH ( sorry I just had to! lol) We're going to change direction slightly. We are going to add some 90's iconic rock music to our setlist. Good for a change up. It's good to learn new picking patters, rhythm and a few other things. Diversification.

These are the 90's band that we have chosen to do covers of:

Nirvana
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Metallica
Pearl Jam
Alice in Chains
GnR
Stone temple Pilots
Sound Garden
The Smashing Pumpkins

I only have one request though. That is to play one song by AC/DC. (That's a given! lol) You shook me all night long! If I can incorporate it into our setlist I will be fine! Just one little thrash song for me. I am becoming very extroverted when I play. So much fun to skip to the other side of the stage and be beside the bass player and then back to singer and get my groove on! I love it. I did the windmill arm like Pete Townsend and sort of dropped half way down. The others looked at me. It was like, "WTF" are you doing? I was having so much fun being right in the moment!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Most of those bands have songs that are "thrashier" than "You shook me" but I know you love your AC/DC .


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> but I know you love your AC/DC .


That's a fact Jack! lol


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

[QUOTE="Lola, post: 713418, member: 13493" Because I can't shred because of my speed, *Gilmore's guitar solos are aptly suited for me! The solos aren't hard*, it's just a lot to remember along with the other three solos that I am learning.
[/QUOTE]

What!?!

I really struggle with not butchering his solos. After your 2 years of playing guitar...that's impressive.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I really struggle with not butchering his solos. After your 2 years of playing guitar...that's impressive.


Nope your wrong! I have been playing for almost 6 years. 

There is a certain groove that automatically happens to me when I play his solos. I really get lost in the moment. I can really feel this music and I don't even have to think very hard when I play this stuff. My brain and fingers just get it and work together to produce real music. Starting to feel like more of a musician. It's actually a little euphoric!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Nope your wrong! I have been playing for almost 6 years.
> 
> There is a certain groove that automatically happens to me when I play his solos. I really get lost in the moment. I can really feel this music and I don't even have to think very hard when I play this stuff. My brain and fingers just get it and work together to produce real music. Starting to feel like more of a musician. It's actually a little euphoric!


Then I take it back. You should be way better


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am walking on a proverbial cloud! My playing was a little off tonight! Not my best performance by far but we all have bad nights! I stayed downtown and took the Go train home instead of getting my son to come and get me so I could go out for a coffee with everyone. We have never played downtown on a Thursday night and my son has to get up at 4:30 am to go to work. Anyhow, long story short. The other guest guitar player that we have for now said we could go to his office and have a coffee. So he led the way. His office is on the 63rd floor of the Scotia tower. We go into the building and he flashed his ID card in front of some type of scanner. The elevator comes and takes us to the designated floor. No buttons in the elevator! The elevator knows exactly what floor to stop at. His office peers out onto the street, 63 floors below. The view is crazy. He offered us coffee, fresh fruit. Assorted cold offerings in the fridge. It was like I was in a dream. The furniture in his office was so futuristic! You could raise and lower his desk so that he could work standing up or sitting down, Holy crap, I am really overwhelmed. He doesn't even resemble any of the working crowds in a office building downtown TO! He has long straight black hair down to his butt! He looks the part of a rocker! Both he and the singer walked me right to my destination and then I hopped on a train. Wow, what a surreal night! Out of the ordinary experience. I had to pinch myself and tell myself this was reality! I am sort of freaked out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

There's a song there somewhere.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> There's a song there somewhere.


You know I think you're right! I just reread my post and you could just change a few things and bam! A song.


adcandour said:


> [QUOTE="Lola, post: 713418, member: 13493" Because I can't shred because of my speed, *Gilmore's guitar solos are aptly suited for me! The solos aren't hard*, it's just a lot to remember along with the other three solos that I am learning.


What!?!

I really struggle with not butchering his solos. After your 2 years of playing guitar...that's impressive.[/QUOTE]

not two years, try 6 years!

I butcher them too and sometimes not! Some times they sounds so beautiful when I am playing by myself and sometimes not because I didn't quite hit the note with a sloppy bend. The rakes are what kills me. I can't rake if my life depended on it. It's a very hard skill for me! I need to practice it *a lot more*


----------

